# Talking about Hsinying



## rdlsreno (Oct 18, 2007)

I got a Paph. Hsinying Leopard (Paph. Macabre x Ruby Leopard) last Diablo Show.

Ramon







The only awarded one from Krull Smith


----------



## Candace (Oct 18, 2007)

That's really nice Ramon, but I'm a little offended you didn't remember to get me one too.


----------



## practicallyostensible (Oct 18, 2007)

That's really nice.


----------



## rdlsreno (Oct 18, 2007)

Candace said:


> That's really nice Ramon, but I'm a little offended you didn't remember to get me one too.



What if you don't like it!?! Then you get angry at me.oke: 

Anyway, I will burn you the picture of your FCC on a disk.

Ramon


----------



## NYEric (Oct 18, 2007)

Looks cool.


----------



## Corbin (Oct 18, 2007)

Really Nice


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 18, 2007)

Very pretty. I like it a lot!


----------



## philoserenus (Oct 18, 2007)

it's one very evil looking paph, haha!! but nonetheless, an interesting look for sure


----------



## tan (Oct 20, 2007)

extra. paph.


----------

